# Shaft length and cart size..



## roxy's_mom (Nov 12, 2009)

Howdy everyone! I've been driving horses for a couple years...this was the first year I got to drive minis but I've driven the drafts for a couple years prior.

I have two carts right now that I'm using. One is a Meadowbrook style and the other is similar to an easy entry. From the pics that have been taken by my dad at shows I've come to the conclusion that the Meadowbrook cart I use to show in is unbalanced for my horse. The wheels are not big enough to balance out the cart. When I pull up to stop in the line up the cart shafts tip up in the air and I have to lean forward to bring them back down.

So I'm looking into getting a new cart to fit two different horses for next year. One was broke to drive this year and the other will be driving next year. The horses are between 34-35" tall. I might take the Meadowbrook cart back to the the carriage shop that it came from (it's a shop about 2.5 hrs from me) and see if I can trade it for a bigger cart.

Here's my question: How do you properly measure for shaft length? I know you go from the point of the shoulder to the point of the butt but how much do you add on to that measurement to get the correct shaft length? The one horse that's going to be broke for next year has a longer stride than the one that was broke this year. I want to make sure that I get a cart that will fit both for show and pleasure.

Give me your thoughts on what I should do.

Here are some pics from a couple shows this year, sorry if they're a little blurry. Cropping the pics to show more made them a little blurry. Please critique the pics. I'm all for the help.






















Thanks!

Becky M.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 12, 2009)

Im no expert, still learning all this myself... But can you lower the shaft loops?

And I think larger wheels may help like you said.


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm not an expert, but it looks to me like the breast collar is too low which causes it to interfere with the horse's motion. (rubbing on the shoulders at the front) It should be a little higher, at the notch at the base of the neck.






I think if you get bigger wheels, you won't have to lower the shaft loops. It looks like if the loops are lowered that the shafts will be more level, but that then the seat of the cart might tilt forward. I think the bigger wheels will better balance it out.

I'll be looking to see what the experts think, as I'm still learning myself!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 13, 2009)

If you measure your horse from the shoulder to her butt add 8 to 12 inches and that will give you your shaft length.

I would get the larger wheels for this cart. Once you have them you may need to drop your singletree under the splinter bar and move your seat to achieve balance. You do need to raise your breast collar up so that it isn't riding on her shoulders, this mare would benefit from a shaped collar to give clearance for her windpipe and distribute the weight over a larger area above the point of her shoulder. I would also say your saddle is a little too far forward and is interfering with her elbows - shorten the back strap a couple inches. I would also trade the overcheck in for a side check.


----------



## roxy's_mom (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice so far. I'm thinking about calling the cart shop that made this cart and see if I can get 24" wheels to put on it. I may have to take the cart to them to they can see it first. The seat is fixed so can't be moved to help balance.

MiLo Minis:

I started driving this mare in an overcheck but with more work I realized she would do better in a sidecheck so I went ahead and switched it. She loves the side check much better than the overcheck. I may need to buy an extension for the check line so she can put her head down a little farther to better balance herself out. She has the flatter knee movement like the Western Country Pleasure horse. The only problem I still have with her is that she chews the bit alot. The bit is just a regular snaffle bit. I watched her one day after I put the bridle on and she takes her tongue and pulls the bit back to her teeth and crunches down on it. I'm thinking about changing bits to make it more comfortable for her but I'm not sure which to buy.

When I drive her again (might not be for awhile b/c she has so much winter hair right now it would take forever for her dry off, our night temps get down anywhere from 27-47 degrees) I will adjust the harness and see how she drives. I'm also looking into getting a show harness for her and my other mare that I'm breaking to drive. I will have to take into consideration both horses for that.

Keep the critiques coming!! I'm willing to learn!!

Becky M.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 13, 2009)

Sounds like she is resenting the pressure of the broken snaffle on her tongue which is not unusual - many horses don't care for it. You could look at a french link of a low port - either one will help relieve the pressure on her tongue particularly the low port.

I am sure she is MUCH happier in the side check. If you aren't required to use a check in the driving you are doing you might even remove the check altogether unless she has issues with grass grabbing.


----------



## roxy's_mom (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll look into the french link bit. I've seen them before but wasn't sure which one I might need for her. The open show that I usually attend doesn't have anything in their rules about using a check in the driving class but I showed at an AMHR show last year (possibly again in 2010 if all goes well) and I know we have to use a check for those shows so I'm better off working/training her with a check. I did originally start her without a check and she does work well without one but when we stop, she takes a breath and then dives straight for the grass!!








Thanks again for the help and info on the cart, harness, and bits. I love this new forum!! It's a great place to find out more about driving and have other people critique on your driving (at least for me anyway)!

Becky M.


----------

